# Horse / Donkey Breed Page Project  (Need pictures too)



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each horse / donkey breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13782

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

*We need pictures too:*

It is very difficult for those making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.  Stallion, Gelding, Mare, Foal.

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

We are seeking volunteers for this project.  The best pages are the ones that are built by someone who is passionate about a breed and / or have owned them before.  Are you that person?  We'd love your help! 

Send me a PM if you want to volunteer.


----------



## jarvis (Jan 6, 2013)

i have some apha paint horses .. ill gladly share pics of them .. one is a overo he only has a spot on his belly .. but he is a registered overo .. the others are tobianos ?

eta i also have a bunch of quarter horses .. ? aqha   many many different colors .. ??


----------



## jarvis (Jan 6, 2013)

one year old stallion   "heart on his shoulder" barn name breaker 






a lil bit of bacardi weanling filly   heart on his shoulder  yearling stallion  and san mans ruby  13 year old mare





silverados edge 5 year old gelding registered overo (has a spot on his belly ..)





all of them 





san mans ruby 





lil bit of bacardi (couple weeks old in this pic)


----------



## Alicia G (Jan 6, 2013)

Id be happy to do one for the miniature horse breed  
I have two myself


----------

